# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Çfarë mendoni për kapacitetet ushtarake të dy shteteve tona, Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë?

## Paulus

Në kohën kur duket se ndikimi global i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës ka filluar të bie, kombi shqiptar mund të kenë arsye të ndjehet i rrezikuar meqenëse gjthmonë iu është nënshtruar rrezikut permanent nga fqinjët e tij sa herë që është lënë në "mëshirën e fatit". Kërkoj mendimin e forumistëve mbi atë se: *a duhet që Shqipëria dhe Kosova të ngrisin kapacitetet e tyre ushtarake, nëse po në çfarë afati (dmth të llogarisni me vite të sakta apo përafërsisht), cilat konflikte mendoni se kanë gjasa më të mëdha të ndodhin etj.* 
Ju lus që të jepni mendime të argumentuara, të bazuara në realitetin gjeopolitik qoftë ai ndërkombëtar apo regjional (në Gadishullin Ilirik).
Diskutim të mbarë.

----------


## Kobra7417

Sipas raportit me te fundit te CIA-s ne vitin 2025 amerika do te duhet ta ndaj pushtetin suprem me vende si Rusia , Kina , India , Brazili. pra do kemi nje bote shume polare . Pra per 17 vjet shqiperia dhe kosova para se te kene nje ushtri duhet te kene nje Ekonomi te forte qe te mbeshtesi dhe industrine e armatimeve . Un mendoj se mbas 5-10 vjetesh qenia jone ne NATO nuk do na sherbej shume sepse NATO sdo mund te na mbroj nga sulmet e mundshme qe mund te na vijne nga shtete te tjera brenda NATOS si psh. Serbia ose Greqia , qe un i vleresoj si kundershtaret kryesor dhe me te rrezikshem . Vendet e tjera Kufitare me Shqiprine dhe Kosoven jane : Mali i Zi dhe Maqedonia . 

Te dhenat sipas CIA The World Factbook :

SHTETI                    Pop.          Sip(km2)     (*)  Forcat  Forcat   Paramilit                                      
                                                                         aktive   rezerv.

Shqipri&Kos.        5.746.486         39.635       22.500-       800-    5.000       
Mali i Zi                   678.177         14.026         6.500-           0-           0              
Maqedonia          2.061.315          25.333      12.850-  60.000-    7.600
Serbia                 8.032.338          77.474      38.000-207.500-110.000                   
Greqia               10.722.816        131.940    177.600-291.000-    4.000                

(*) = kto te dhena jan marre nga wikipedia

Mendoj se eshte me mir ta nisim nga fundi nese do te kishim nje sulm cili nga fqinjet do na rrezikonte me shum . Ne nje konflikt te armatosur ka disa faktor vendimtar qe vendosin fatin e luftes : 

1. Numri i Ushtrise 
2. Strategjia qe ndjek Ushtria 
3. Armatimi i Ushtrise 
4. Morali i Ushtrise 
5. Terreni ku do te zhvillon luftimet 
6. Mbeshtetja Popullore per Luften 
7. Aftesia ekonomike per te mbeshtetur Luften
8. Vjelja e informatave sekrete per levizjen dhe aktivitetin e Ushtrise kundershtare si dhe mbrojta nga rrjedhja e informacioneve .

Skenari I - Sulm nga Mali i Zi 

Sic shifet nga shifrat lart nje sulm malazez eshte me i lehti per tu perballuar per arsye se kemi nje popullsi 9 here me te madhe forcat aktive ushtarake 3.5 here . Malit te zi mund ti hapet nje lufte tre fronteshe nga deti ne perendim nga jugu(nga shqipria) dhe nga lindja(nga kosova) . Mali i zi ka dhe nje dobesi tjeter pasja e kryeqyteti shume afer me kufirin . Eshte e veshtir te hapesh frontin lindor per arsye se eshte e mbrojtur nga malesite qe ndajne malin e zi me kosoven po per te njejten arsye qendron veshtiresia per te na sulmuar ne . Nderkohe qe ne rast se sulmi do kaloj nga malesia e madhe . Ushtrit malazeze do te kalojne nga Tuzi dhe vendbanime te tjera shqiptare dhe qe aty mund te filloj pengesa shqiptare . Per mos te folur qe edhe sikur vetem nje lufte ne dy fronte do ta gjunjezonte menjeher malin e zi mqs edhe nje nga arsyet e zhvillimit ekonomik eshte turizmi qe do te pesonte ulje drastike sepse asnje vend nuk shkon ne nje vend ku ka konflikt . ( un per vete jo :P). Pra Mali i zi me kapacitet aktuale eshte nje rrezik i vogel por qe mund te behet me i madh ne rast se eshte i kombinuar me ndonje shtet tjeter . 

Skenari II - Sulm nga Maqedonia 

Ne rastin e sulmit nga maqedonia gjendja behet pak me e komplikuar . Po te vendosi te sulmoje kosoven shum lehte ushtrit e republikes shqiptare brenda max 36 oresh te ndihmuar dhe nga popullsia vendase dalin nga dibra e vogel - diber e madhe - gostivar - tetove dhe gjenden prane shkupit dhe kercenojne kryeqytetin maqedons . ne rast se sulmohet shqipria shum lehte ushtrit shqiptare brenda jo me shum se 12 oresh dalin perseri ne tetov duke shfrytezuar itinerarin kukes - kosove - malesi e sharrit - tetove. dhe kemi te njejten situate. 
gjithashtu nje avantazh i joni eshte mqs supozojm se do jet maqedonia qe do sulmoj e para do i duhet te kaloj ne zona me popullsi shqiptare ne maqedoni dhe ne zona malore . shum mir mund te lejohet nje avancim dhe pastaj ne zonat shqiptare ne maqedoni ti prihet komunikacioni ushtrise me qendren . kshuqe e rrethon shum kollaj . por duhet patur parasysh se maqedonia me nje total prej 80.000 ushtaresh dhe ushtrit shqiptare me nje total 28.000 ushtaresh . perparsia e shqiptareve eshte se ne total jan rreth 4 her me shum duke perfshir dhe popullsin shqiptare ne maqedoni. ne nje mobilizim te pjesshem qe shkon zakonisht 7-10% te popullsis maqedonsit sdo mund te mobilizojne me shum se 150.000 ushtar ( nga 2 milion te pakten 500.000 jan shqiptar) nderkohe qe ushtrit shqiptare te shqipris dhe kosoves duke i llogaritur me nje 7% behen rreth 400.000 ushtar dhe te llogarisim qe te pakten 1 ne 100 veta shqiptar te maqedonis do te aktivizohet ne njesi guerrilase . kshuqe maqedonia ska shanse te fitoj nje lufte te gjate per me teper veshtiresine nga terreni , guerrilasit dhe inferioriteti numerik. kuptohet ka te bej ne kte rast shum edhe aftesia e ushtrise sone dhe cilesia e armatimeve . Pra e rendesishme eshte qe ne aspektin kohor deri ne nje muaj ushtrit shqiptare mos te pesojne humbje te medha .

Skenari III- Mali i zi dhe Maqedonia 

Eshte i njejti skenar si me lart thjesht tashti duhet te luftohet ne disa fronte . Po perseri e njejta strategji e luftes . e rendesishme mos te pesojm humbje te thella . ne kete rast do jet pak me e veshtir por une besoj se ne rast se ushtrit shqiptare nuk zmbrapsen shum brenda 3-4 javeve te para atehere lufta eshte e fituar . 


Skenari IV - Serbia/ Greqia   ;  Skenari V - serbia dhe/ose greqia + maqedoni dhe/ose mal te zi

Me kapacitet aktuale i vetmi shans eshte shperndarja e ushtrise dhe aplikimi i nje lufte guerrilase se serbia zoteron forca te gatshme 12.5 here me te mbedhaja se ne ne aspektin afatshkurter ndersa ne nje mobilizim total pra afat gjate 1.6 here. eshte shum e veshtir per ushtrit shqiptare te ndalojne sulmet serbe ne fillim se ka nje disproporcion shum te madh . e vetmja menyre eshte te kesh armatime dhe ushtar me te mir dhe te dish 90% te levizjeve te saj pra sherbimet sekrete te jen shum te efektshme . 

Me greqin ne terma afatshkurtra zoterojne nje ushtri rreth 17 here me te madhe dhe ne afat gjate 2 here me te madhe . Greqia le te themi eshte armiku yn me i rrezikshem se ka ekonomi me te forte , ka mbeshtetje dipllomatike me te forte .  
Ndersa nje sulm 4-sh kemi kte inferioritet numerik 33 here afat shkurter dhe 3.7 here afat gjat por problemi eshte se deri ne termin afat gjate eshte nje lufte ne ne shume fronte vet ekonomia se perballon dot dhe ushtria sulmet armike . 

Tre skenaret e para jan momentalisht te perballueshme . per skenaret e tjera dalin disa rruge zgjidhje . ose duhet te rrisim kapacitet tona ushtareke deri ne ate pike sa te mund ti perballojm vet edhe nje sulm 4-sh , ose deri ne ate pike sa te perballojm nje sulm vetem nga greqia ose vetem nga serbia dhe ne rast te nje sulmi greko - serb te krijohen aleanca te tjera per ti hapur greqis ose serbis nje fron te dyt . psh greqis nga nje sulm turk ose serbis nga nje sulm kroat ose bullgar ose hungarez etj . 

Per te rritur kapacitet ushtareke si tokesore ashtu dhe ajrore e detare duhet ne radhe te pare nje ekonomi e forte . nje buxhet i madh . Duhet qe shqipria mqs kosoves bashkesia nderkombetare sdo te lejoj te ket ushtri te madhe dhe duket se forcat e nato-s do te jen edhe per ca kohe . un mendoj se deri ne vitin 2015 duhet perqendruar te ekonomia per ta forcuar.  duke marr nje rritje mesatare te popullsis prej 0.9 % ne vit do te kemi arrit 6.1 milion. brenda vitit 2018 duhet arritur nje ushtri : tokesore-70.000  , detare -15.000 , ajrore-6.500 . ndersa ne 2025 : tokesore-110.000  , detare -20.000 , ajrore-12.500. gjithashtu i duhet vene theks cilesise se armatimeve , flotes detare , flotes ajrore . se ne fund cilesia(e ushtarakeve dhe e mjeteve luftarake e armeve) do te bej dallimin. 

Nje sulm grek ose serb ka nje probabilitet shum me te madh per te ndodh se nje sulm malazez ose maqedons.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Per maqedoni e mal te zi , ska nevoj me u merzit , Maqedonis shum fort ju kundershtua Ushtria Clirimtare Kombetare , me djem te ri , qe skishin kurfar pervoje ushtarake dhe vetem  me kallashnikov ne duar.

Problemi qendron nese dot implikoheshin shtete tjera : Serbia per te ndihmuar ndonjerin nga kto shtetet ose eventualisht Bullgaria.

Per momentin , mendimi im , shqiptaret skan fuqi ushtarake me luftu me Serbin e as me Greqin. 
Vetem nese krijohen pakte : Kroaci-Shqiperi vs Serbi-Mal te Zi .
Ose Shqiperi-Truqi vs Greqi-Serbi  ( kjo pak asht qesharake , sepse Turqia vet do ta krynte me shtete si Greqia e Serbia , por mjafton me marr ndonje ndihm ushtarake nga Turqia).

Shqiperia me duket ska asnje aeroplan ushtarak ? Dhe me siguri shum pak pilota ushtarak , te kohes se Enverit.

Serbia ka 29 aeroplana te tipi MIG 21 dhe 5 aeroplana MIG 29 dhe dhjetra aeroplana te llojeve tjera. Fat i joni qe aeroplanat me te mire serbet humben gjat bombardimeve te Nato-s . 

Poor

Qeveria e Serbis ne vitin 2006 ndau 30 milion euro per modernizim te 6 aeroplanave dhe 7 helikoptereve. Do te modernizoheshin 5 aeroplanat MIG 29 dhe nje aeroplan transportues Antonov AN-26.
Ministri atekoh thot : Dua qe te kthej emrin e aviacionit serb dhe te bejm profesionalizimin e ushtris serbe deri ne vitin 2010 . Dmth. ATA DO TE JEN GATI.

E mos te krahasohemi me Greqine ( F-16 , Mirage ... huh , zor )

Po nashta na dalin ne ndihm kto ....
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...egy_F16tr4.jpg

----------


## oliinter

mos lini nam me keto gjera se nuk kan lezet. shqiperia ne NATO me greqin do jet aleate. nuk ka me lufte me fqinjet se lat nam. fqinjesia e mire dhe asgje tjeter. me ushtri si shqiperia dhe kosova luftojn akoma me belcik te bajram currit.

----------


## Kobra7417

Buxheti i Greqis : 115 miliard $
Buxheti i Serbis : 9.8  miliard $
Buxheti i Shqipris&kosoves : 5 miliard $

tani pa pas buxhet te pakten sa serbia aha skena gjo ne vije . Pastaj vertet greqia mund te doje fqinjesine e mire po shqipria&kosova duhet te pergatiten per me te keqen dhe te ken nje plan alternativ . se sduhet me e prit me ardh e keqja pastaj me me mendu ca me bo , po me kto qe po na drejtojn aha...............

----------


## Paulus

Falemnderit Kobra7417 për informatat interesante dhe për shtjellimin e tyre. Dua të i përkujtoj diskutantët se nuk është qëllimi këtu që të "ndjellim" konflikte të reja, mirëpo asessi të mos kemi iluzione se "ujqit" e moçëm do të "zbuten". Nuk kemi pretendime për të sulmuar të tjerët, po që të mbrohemi. Prandaj ju lus që të diskutoni pikërisht në këtë frymë.
Ju falemnderit.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

them se Shqiperia dhe Kosova shum pak po mendojn per konflikte , kan menduar greket , turqit , serbet , qe kan bler me qindra aeroplane e helikoptere. Normal qe duhet te jemi te pregaditur per cdo mundesi , sepse pretendimet serbo-greko-sllave jan te qarta , e si mund te rrish duarkryq .

----------


## white-knight

> a duhet që Shqipëria dhe Kosova të ngrisin kapacitetet e tyre ushtarake, nëse po në çfarë afati (dmth të llogarisni me vite të sakta apo përafërsisht), cilat konflikte mendoni se kanë gjasa më të mëdha të ndodhin etj.


Suksesi i lulezimit te Gjermanise ishte mungesa e buzhetit ushtarak.E Japonise gjithashtu, sepse u morr ne kautele ose protektorat nga SHBA.
Neve nuk na duhet buxheti ushtarak sepse shume mire kete buxhet mund ta investojne te fusha te tjera ekonomike.Firmosja per NATO i ve kapakun gjithe kercenimeve ne Ballkan.
Megjithse disave i pelqen te luajne lojen _Empire Earth_ dhe harrojne qe jane ne realitet e jo ne pc pasi nuk ia kane fare idene e nje lufte te re ne Ballkan dhe pasojat shkaterrimtare te saj.

----------


## flory80

> Buxheti i Greqis : 115 miliard $
> Buxheti i Serbis : 9.8  miliard $
> Buxheti i Shqipris&kosoves : 5 miliard $


I lexon këto që ke shkruajtur këtu ti apo jo?
Mos u merr me hamëndësi, sepse një konflikt i armatosur me ndonjë nga këto shtete Ballkanike, automatikisht do të thotë një konflikt shumë i gjerë
Sepse do të implikonte shtete si Turqia, Rusia, Amerika, dhe shtete të tjera që kanë interesa në Gadishullin Ballkanik
Lufta jonë është ti qëndrojnë larg luftës, ne duhet të rritim kapacitetin kulturor dhe intelektual dhe jo kapacitetet ushtarake.
Për të gjithë ju që komentoni këtu, a e dini ju se një nga kushtet e antarësimit në Nato është limiti 16 000 trupa aktive. Mos shikoni ëndrra me sy hapur

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Në kohën kur duket se ndikimi global i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës ka filluar të bie, kombi shqiptar mund të kenë arsye të ndjehet i rrezikuar meqenëse gjthmonë iu është nënshtruar rrezikut permanent nga fqinjët e tij sa herë që është lënë në "mëshirën e fatit". Kërkoj mendimin e forumistëve mbi atë se: *a duhet që Shqipëria dhe Kosova të ngrisin kapacitetet e tyre ushtarake, nëse po në çfarë afati (dmth të llogarisni me vite të sakta apo përafërsisht), cilat konflikte mendoni se kanë gjasa më të mëdha të ndodhin etj.* 
> Ju lus që të jepni mendime të argumentuara, të bazuara në realitetin gjeopolitik qoftë ai ndërkombëtar apo regjional (në Gadishullin Ilirik).
> Diskutim të mbarë.


Kjo pyetje eshte shum serioze,dhe tani qe kemi dhe kosoven mund ti shpallim lufte si amerikes edhe rusis.
Po lind pyetja?sa raki duhet te pi nje njeri,per tu bere tap.
Ju lutem jepni mendime te argumentuara,se cfar rakie duhet pire ne realitetin gjeopolitik.

----------


## prenceedi

> Kjo pyetje eshte shum serioze,dhe tani qe kemi dhe kosoven mund ti shpallim lufte si amerikes edhe rusis.
> Po lind pyetja?sa raki duhet te pi nje njeri,per tu bere tap.
> Ju lutem jepni mendime te argumentuara,se cfar rakie duhet pire ne realitetin gjeopolitik.


 ME e mira ne keto raste eshte alkooli frenave. Ne kete menyre te gjitha mjetet motorrike te armikut do demtohen.

----------


## Paulus

> Kjo pyetje eshte shum serioze,dhe tani qe kemi dhe kosoven mund ti shpallim lufte si amerikes edhe rusis.
> Po lind pyetja?sa raki duhet te pi nje njeri,per tu bere tap.
> Ju lutem jepni mendime te argumentuara,se cfar rakie duhet pire ne realitetin gjeopolitik.





> ME e mira ne keto raste eshte alkooli frenave. Ne kete menyre te gjitha mjetet motorrike te armikut do demtohen.


Ju falemnderit për kontributin tuaj në këtë temë. Po iu rikujtoj një shprehje popullore që ndërlidhet me këtë temë: "Gomarin e hante ujku e ai thoshte: Ishalla jam në ëndërr".
Me respekt,

Paulus.

----------


## drenicaku

Zhvillimi i nje shteti eshte pasqyr se qfar ushtrie ka,nese pajtohemi qe jemi vendi me i vorfur ne rajon edhe ushtrin e kemi te till.

----------


## prenceedi

> Ju falemnderit për kontributin tuaj në këtë temë. Po iu rikujtoj një shprehje popullore që ndërlidhet me këtë temë: "Gomarin e hante ujku e ai thoshte: Ishalla jam në ëndërr".
> Me respekt,
> 
> Paulus.


 O paulus nuk kalohet jeta pa shaka. Sa per problemin mos u bej merak se po erdhi ora ketu jemi. pervec jetes nuk kemi c'te humbim.

----------


## flory80

> Ju falemnderit për kontributin tuaj në këtë temë. Po iu rikujtoj një shprehje popullore që ndërlidhet me këtë temë: "Gomarin e hante ujku e ai thoshte: Ishalla jam në ëndërr".
> Me respekt,
> 
> Paulus.


Or shoq!
Në vitet 1970 Shqipëria kishte 250 000 trupa aktive dhe 1 000 000 rezerviste, kishte armatimin më të fundit të përdorur nga ushtritë e lindjes. Gjithashtu kishe Ushtarakë të përgatitur dhe moral të lartë.
Mirëpo nuk kishim bukë të hamin or shoq!
Nuk luftojnë ushtarët duke ngrënë buk e çaj.
Ne nuk mund ta bëjmë përsëri të njëjtin gabim

Shkollim
Shkollim
shkollim

*Lufta e jonë është ti qëndrojmë larg luftës*

----------


## kleos

Aktualisht Shqiperia nuk ka ushtri  , jo me Kosova , ushtria Shqiptare mezi perballon nje oprecion kerkim-shpetimi jo me nje lufte .

Si fillim perparsi duhet te kete ekonomia , duke pasur ekonomi te forte ke dhe  ushtri te tille .

Pastaj duke u bere  pjese e Nato  , kemi fatin qe jemi ne nje aleance dhe shtetet e tjera duhet te mendohen 2 here nese duhet ti hapin lufte Shqiperise .

Por mos te harrojme se kemi qene gjithmone te rrethuar nga armiq , dhe per kete dua tju kujtoj vetem shembullin e Izraelit , qe per nga nr popullsise ka ushtrine me te madhe ne bote e me te pergatitur .

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> ME e mira ne keto raste eshte alkooli frenave. Ne kete menyre te gjitha mjetet motorrike te armikut do demtohen.


Alkol frenash po i futur me shiring,se keshtu ja fusim armikut,nuk na merr per tap na merr per te droguar.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Ju falemnderit për kontributin tuaj në këtë temë. Po iu rikujtoj një shprehje popullore që ndërlidhet me këtë temë: "Gomarin e hante ujku e ai thoshte: Ishalla jam në ëndërr".
> Me respekt,
> 
> Paulus.


Nuk e njohim akoma mire kapacitetin ushtarak te kosoves,por njohim shum mire kapacitetin e forcen e ushtrise shqiptare.
Forca dhe kapaciteti i ushtrise shqiptare qendron ne prapaviat,aty ndodhen strateget e njohur te ushtrise shqiptare.
Trimat stratege shqiptar quhen KAPTERRA,ata jo vetem qe te pine alkolin e frenave,po bashke me alkolin te hane dhe frenat.

Problemi nuk eshte kur ujku ha gomarin,problemi eshte kur gomari mendon se do ha ujkun.

----------


## Paulus

Të nderuar forumistë, jemi në pjesën e forumit ku flitet për çështjen kombëtare. Ju kisha lutur që të flisni seriozisht ose mundësisht të mos postoni fare në këtë temë.
Ju falemnderit paraprakisht për mirëkuptim.
Me respekt,

Paulus.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Të nderuar forumistë, jemi në pjesën e forumit ku flitet për çështjen kombëtare. Ju kisha lutur që të flisni seriozisht ose mundësisht të mos postoni fare në këtë temë.
> Ju falemnderit paraprakisht për mirëkuptim.
> Me respekt,
> 
> Paulus.


Paulus,un mendova qe po talleshe nuk mendova se e kishe serjozisht,se po ta dija qe e kishe serjozisht,ne kapacitetin ushtarak te shqiperis nuk do vija vetem kapterrat, por dhe bunkeret.

po per kapacitetin i industris spacjale SHQIPTARE cfar mendon?,NASA eshte perpara,apo njesoj me ne.

kjo eshte nje pyetje serioze, jo ajo qe beni ju, se dhe industria spacjale shqiptare perdor alkol frenash.

----------

